# Hunting > Firearm Safety >  Trampers 'frightened' by unspecified proximity of hunters.

## stretch

Unexpected gunshots - News - Stuff.co.nz

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## Toby

Good logical answer. Well done doc

----------


## distant stalker

Yes good response

----------


## veitnamcam

Everyone should publicly abuse him and find out where he lives so we can poison his whole family.... thats how this internet thing works  when people kill or suggest killing animals espesially inhumanely isnt it? 😂😂😂

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## 199p

Yeah congratz to that doc man

----------


## Tommy

Ten bucks says the tramper is a Tweet n Twigger

----------


## northdude

heres a tip for the trampers     read the green thing with yellow letters on it

----------


## kotuku

> heres a tip for the trampers     read the green thing with yellow letters on it


Better bloody still-make like  fuckin wallaby& hop it!

----------


## Micky Duck

good response DOC...loopy trampers and twigs n twitters can be a pain in the arse but at end of the day we can all enjoy the outdoors together with a little bit of shared consideration.

----------


## 300CALMAN

Nice of them to suggest poisoning. Except for maybe cyanide which is dam quick, most people who have seen an animal poisoned would not ask for that. Ever watched a 1080'd Possum?

Hey I might be a reluctant JAFA but these people sound like City Slickers and yes probably members of twigs and tweets.

----------


## stub

wtf is twigs and tweets

----------


## veitnamcam

Forest and bird.

----------


## Pengy

Forest and bird....staunch  supporters of 1080

----------


## kidmac42

Fucken walkers think and behave like they have more rights over others all the time. I've seen it on a number of occasions and loathe it when I see them turn up where they shouldn't. Even at the bitey end of a rifle range! And then proceed to bollock me for shooting a gun! On a range! Fuck the city dwelling, latte lickin fucks!

----------


## Sasquatch

_"Said she had got a fright from a gunshot as she had not thought hunting was allowed on a public reserve."_

C-mon lady really?? Do you even exist. Do all hunters hunt on private land do they *sigh*

----------


## 257weatherby

> Fucken walkers think and behave like they have more rights over others all the time. I've seen it on a number of occasions and loathe it when I see them turn up where they shouldn't. Even at the bitey end of a rifle range! And then proceed to bollock me for shooting a gun! On a range! Fuck the city dwelling, latte lickin fucks!


Feelin the love! :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## smidey

Haha doc can't win, don't use poison, there must be a better way. Hunting isn't good enough, use poison

Sent from my workbench

----------


## smidey

I think we have to admit that the sound if a 223 or larger is a big noise if it's close and you're not expecting it or have no idea when it came from

Sent from my workbench

----------


## GravelBen

They won't be trampers at Mt Nimrod anyway, just picnickers!

----------


## gadgetman

I have a few of Pickering's books, he's a seasoned tramper/walker. Got me puzzled on this one though. Have met the DOC guy too and he was definitely pro hunting.

----------


## Aly

This article kind of rubs me up the wrong way.... and not for how people usually go with "trampers overreacting" yada yada.... 
But Mark Pickering is an incredibly seasoned outdoorsman with extensive outdoor knowledge. This article kinda makes him sound like a whiner, yet only quotes him in a small context. Which to me, having read and own quite a few of his books, makes no sense? It's not like he's some city slicker who just wandered onto the track - he basically lives in the bush. 
And given that the article is (as per usual on "stuff") - vague... dunno. Perhaps the hunters in the area really were too close or doing something that was, justifiably, intimidating. Perhaps his quotes are far out of context for sensationalising since "hunting" is the topic of talk at the moment ... This article seems off for me. 
But yea, so long as they are being safe and following the arms code - all good. However yes it is wise to report or seek information if certain areas appear unsafe for certain hunters aren't (actually and noticeably) following the rules. Whenever I am in an area where both trampers and hunters can be in same place I do remember that teacher outside her hut, and like everyone else reads how many times hunters still mis-identify targets or fail to check a clear firing zone. Awareness is still for being better safe, than sorry.

----------


## sako75

Given the guy has written 24 books then agree that is a piss poor performance on his part. Media often blow events out of proportion. Think this guy has shown his true colours

I can understand the other trampers point of view. You would not expect to hear a gunshot in the meat department of the local supermarket so why on a DoC reserve with signs notifying activities. Self righteous twats with their head stuck in the sand hoping the world goes by in perfect harmony

Aly - email or phone the guy and ask what his issue is then enlighten us

----------


## gadgetman

Exactly Tussock. Too many folks in the cities don't have enough 'real' things to do and so rely on the media for their experiences, which they take on as their own experiences. The media love 'news' and the more sensational they can make it the better. The result is that the city hermits who's only pseudo experience with anything is the over hyped negative rubbish from the media. This makes them even more paranoid so they become even more of a hermit.

There is nothing like getting into the real world for real experiences and to put the rest of the rubbish into perspective.

A lot of the issues come from man's adaptation to living in large populations. We used to seldom meet other groups and would judge there intents. In large populations like today there are too many encounters so we avoid eye contact. We lose the ability to judge intentions.

Our health and safety systems have a fair bit to do with things too. We have really moved away from risk management to trying for total risk elimination.

----------


## Sidney

The irony is that now even teachers realise the danger of confrontation avoidance and risk elimination in our physical and social development from children.  H&S are only implementing those failed policies of the NZ education system.   Not only that but they are decades late and regulating for the weakest members might be cloaked as a caring community, but its not.  Real care is helping to achieve, not helping to avoid.

----------


## Sidney

Can we just ignore these people though?  In a minority do we have that luxury? Emotion might gain headlines, but it doesn't sustain change in the absence of rational thought.  (Usually)

Shouldn't we be providing rational response to these sort of attitudes?

----------


## Gerbs

> GOOD SHIT


I copied and pasted that onto my facebook.
'cause you said that better than I possibly could.

----------


## tiroatedson

> I have a huge dog, and yesterday it ran up to a kid, mistaking it for a kid it knew (its well socialised). It recognised its mistake early and turned to come back, but there was a great deal of mutual interest between the little boy and my puppy from about 5m. Puppy was friendly and anyone with half a clue could see it, including the little boy. Little boy was not neurotic and thought he might have found himself something worth investigating. 
> 
> Then his mother came, wrapped her arms around him with eyes wide with terror, started muttering in his ear and the kids eyes went wide with terror, my dog went "these people are weird". This all happened pretty quick and he came the moment he was called. So a well behaved dog met a well behaved kid, everything went fine, then a mentally unstable woman came and filled the kids head with fear. When he next meets an un-socialised dog, that fear might get him bit. If he stood square and calm like he did instinctively, he would be fine. 
> 
> Everyone gave me a filthy look, as if my dog not getting in any ones face and returning when called made me a criminal. 
> 
> Why is everyone absolutely petrified of everything? Why can't a New Zealander talk about earthquakes without having a panic attack. Or meet a horse on a track without calling the council. Why can't New Zealanders read dogs any more? I stay out of the city and a dogs a dog. I don't have to worry about the people, because they are not fools. Its just a dog, your a human. Its not on your level. 
> 
> When you live alone in a place where you don't speak the language and you don't know the culture, then you have to fall back on what you have in common as humans to feel out situations. If you want to know if the people you are with a going to rob you or help you, you have to feel them out. You have to be sensitive to the vibe in a room. Works with dogs too. Any farmer does it when he wants to know the state of his animals. You know if they are fretting. If you are facing a couple of officials and they are about to do you, they can't hide it. They can try, but they will give themselves away. You can feel if they are genuine, or if there is fear or worse behind there eyes. 
> ...


Profound wirds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> Profound wirds
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well presented and accurate too. I see it behaviour in a lot of people.

----------


## kiwijames

_Man, I see in fight club the strongest and smartest men who've ever lived. I see all this potential, and I see squandering. God damn it, an entire generation pumping gas, waiting tables; slaves with white collars. Advertising has us chasing cars and clothes, working jobs we hate so we can buy shit we don't need. We're the middle children of history, man. No purpose or place. We have no Great War. No Great Depression. Our Great War's a spiritual war... our Great Depression is our lives. We've all been raised on television to believe that one day we'd all be millionaires, and movie gods, and rock stars. But we won't. And we're slowly learning that fact. And we're very, very pissed off.  

If you are reading this then this warning is for you. Every word you read of this useless fine print is another second off your life. Don't you have other things to do? Is your life so empty that you honestly can't think of a better way to spend these moments? Or are you so impressed with authority that you give respect and credence to all that claim it? Do you read everything you're supposed to read? Do you think every thing you're supposed to think? Buy what you're told to want? Get out of your apartment. Meet a member of the opposite sex. Stop the excessive shopping and masturbation. Quit your job. Start a fight. Prove you're alive. If you don't claim your humanity you will become a statistic. You have been warned
_

 @Tussock. You're starting to sound a lot like Tyler Durden.

That's a compliment

----------


## Aly

> I went back to the works and it had been made "safe" which means it had become a very cruel environment. When I started, if one of the weakest guys was copping it from a bully, there was a third kind of guy there. They broke bullies for sport and I am not going to lie, I was an enthusiastic participant. No one stood for that shit. If you wanted to dominate some poor fool, you made yourself a target. You want to play that game, then sweet. You can be some actual strong persons source of amusement for a while. It was not a good life choice. For me, coming from a school where bullies were protected by rules, coming to a place where there were no rules, it was a huge relief. If someone wanted to be a dick, chances are someone far worse would be willing to fight them, just to break up their day a bit. 
> 
> Now its safe, the people are horrendous. The straight up friendly guys who can actually scrap, but are nice friendly genuine blokes are hamstrung. They have no role. When I started at 18, they were terrifying, but if you were respectful they did not let people harm you. The petty bullies have the run of the place inside the rules now. I saw people being treated the way they are bullied in an office. The kind of thing I go there to avoid. The kind of thing we left the rules open here to avoid. We need honest stable people to step up and set the tone, rather than outsource the responsibility to petty officious little conductors.
> 
> I am on a media blackout. That shit it filtered. You don't want it in your head. It will taint your thoughts. These people say what they say due to their afflictions. Deep anxiety that comes from thinking crime is news. Its older than population growth. Its original sin. Old hangovers from various organisations methods of keeping people in line. Fearful anxious people, while very very useless, are very very manageable. When society is full of strong independent free thinking people who are not harmstrung by fear, a power structure is very hard to maintain. Its the fear that makes people compliant. 
> 
> When you are afraid, you have a very reliable and predictable mammalian response. Its been used by everyone from the Nazis to Cosmopolitan magazine to exploit people. Now no one talks to their neighbours. Instead, they peer over each others fence, petrified of what people on the other side think of their consumer purchases. 
> 
> I bought into this a wee bit after I was injured. Its hard not to. Then I noticed I was just doing less and less. Nothing was safe or sensible enough to be viable. I realised in the old days, all I focussed on was increasing my ability to meet those challenges. I routinely bit off more than I could chew, and chewing it was the making of me. Granite was just a bit more than I could chew. No drama, back on the horse. 
> ...


Preach!

----------


## Monsterbishi

So when is the first annual forum Wallaby shoot at Mt Nimrod...

----------


## Krameranzac

> So when is the first annual forum Wallaby shoot at Mt Nimrod...


With high cap AR15's!

----------


## kidmac42

I have just read your posts tussock, mulled and chewed it over. And have come to the conclusion that you are unequivocally correct. There have been times in the fair long past where I have suffered anxiety and mild depression. It took the death of a close mate for me to realise that I could not continue along the path I was on.
With a bit of courage I then pushed myself to gain my firearms licence as it is a qualification of character, and to get my arse out into the wilds and get over myself. I then started to realise about the way people live in fear and decided not to be like that anymore. I now live for the tussock hills. I now understand better about self reliance, without fear and judgement from others that have no bearing on my life. Nzers are slowly losing their identity as can do people. I'm not. I feel a lot stronger for being out there in the weather and dirt , bluffs, solitude and learningto like who i am becoming. It isn't an overnight thing, for me its a life lesson on being and liking myself. I wouldn't live in a city for quids now.  
I think the points you make are very valid and important.

----------


## 257weatherby

Who knew that  a Tussock could be so deep!. Write a book, I'm in for one!

----------


## gadgetman

> Who knew that  a Tussock could be so deep!. Write a book, I'm in for one!


I've noticed that a few times over the last few years. I've even had a good reasoned argument or two with him. Seems to take a bit of an issue to get him to stick his nose out and post up some of these pearler's but they are well worth hanging around for. Well done @Tussock.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Did you think I had been idle these last few years? Did you think I had forgotten you all?  
> 
> I'm just getting warmed up


Tussock you are definitely our Forum philosopher/poet (Compliment BTW).




> These fools are going to get us all killed


.

Unfortunately I have a worse prediction "We will be made to conform and eventual adsorbed in to the great swelling mass of humanity who are those fools"

It makes perfect sense that that is the intention.

----------


## GravelBen

> I'm just getting warmed up


 :ORLY: 

I don't always agree with you but can't argue with much this time! Good reminder to get off my ass and start climbing mountains again.

----------


## kotuku

with 40+yrs lurking about the field of mental health     all iI can say is Tussock ,you smacked this fucker right out of the ballpark.the nursing profession is so gunshy re adverse comments from consumers or the pricks at health &disability commision let alone our own professional bodies ,we are even censored on what words we may write for fear they will offend
 i have in my library an academic study which shows clients are vastly shortchanged cause of this , but will any fucker listen- nup all too busy covering their arses.I call a spade a spade and thats it. my clients know I'LL go into bat for em without blinking an eye ,but also if they make a dick of me or themselves well a wee conversation will take place!
 many of those have ended with "yep youre right" 'sometimes from me!
 commonsense ,a most beloved trait ,seems now to be rarer than rockinghorse shit,altho if youc mined it on here youd be richer than Sir Bob Jones by the end of the week!

WELL DONE TUSSOCK

----------


## 199p

The biggest problem is that your 100% correct
Kids dont loose anymore and when they get older and loose there whole world collapses 
Bullys get away scott free and so do most criminals 
So many people just blame someone else, never own up and are never wong
There are no good events in the media anymore only negative and "scary"  things
Most people just look at places on google and make no attempt to see or do anything for them selves anymore.
Its like we currently have 5% unemployment rate but how many people are employed but through work effect are dragging the company backwards? How many are truly unemployable. 
Then there is all the people who enjoy there life on wellfare and thats a failure  in its self.

But of a ramble but goes in the contex

----------


## Tahr

> Can we just ignore these people though?  In a minority do we have that luxury? Emotion might gain headlines, but it doesn't sustain change in the absence of rational thought.  (Usually)
> 
> Shouldn't we be providing rational response to these sort of attitudes?


Yes, we should. But contrary to Tussock's view, I'm not sure that the rational response will well up from a hunting forum. While it is quite easy to agree with Tussocks emotional thinking, it doesn't really stand up to scrutiny. Nor will it result in any sort of change. A rant is a rant.
The guy who dislikes hunters, doesn't know how to light a fire and always uses the bridge might just turn out to be the one who saves one of our lives through heart surgery. At that point his lack of empathy for what I love won't matter to me too much, but his love for what he's good at and his different skills to mine certainly will.

----------


## steven

"the city dwelling, latte lickin" yep that's me, thanks for that.

----------


## steven

I dont think we can win with such whinners, which is a worry ie ppl these days dont seem to wish to allow others to pursue their pastimes if it effects theirs even if its only in their heads.

----------


## kotuku

wel tahr old chap where in gods name will rational well thought out response come from.????????some young   top gun with PhD in oriental anal flora
 it sure as christ made little apples wont be MSM  they"re too focussed on reporting about some jaffaland 5min wonder b grade celeb flashing her tits or twat and milking that for all its worth .
FCS-the bloody universal media lazyarsed sensationalist ratings driven pricks they are couldnt even get their facts right ,but hey they brought out the primevil urges in the social activists so thats alright OK.
 this bloody forum is the only outfit where im seeing a divergencve of opinion coupled with tolerance and respect.
 Emotional my arse .thats just another genteel social putdown usually because the responder is made to feel slightly uncomfortable by the style of the opinionated or cant see their own way clear to offer an honest unadorned rebuff -Tussock hit the bastard right on the head the bloody truth of the matter is if you asked half a dozen of these animal acrticist pricks to front up and debate the hunting issue on stage ,they'd all be running to the friggin give a little page to get some mug to fund surgery to give them something resembling a bloody spine go check out the trade me message boards to see the number of those so called experts . Faeces book is 10x worse with all those little self opinionated spotty herberts offering their precious 5bobs worth.
 Fuck me rigid -social media manipulation is so rife Ive resorted to asking me old lab x fore his opinion cause at least i know the old bloke is honest! 
And before you all get up in arms I have a younger sister &brother who are very high up in NZ TV and the amount of shit &conspiracy theories regarding them and their so called activities I see printed by msm  media  especially one John Drinnan of granny herald ,Im tempted to walk to auckland and shove enough canada geese down his throat that he'll be shittin feathers  and honkin instead of farting until the f cows come home or Labour gives us a decent politician ,but i aint holdin my breath on either
 THIS IS A RANT AND I MAKE NO APOLOGY

----------


## AzumitH

Holy shit kotuku, tell us how you really feel  :Psmiley:

----------


## kidmac42

You've piqued my interest a little mate. I spent two years working at the pointy end of the local gold mine here in Alex up until Xmas just been. I didn't know much about geology and such but I did enjoy the work of recovering the gold. Smallish company, big gear and some great guys.the gold was known as 'yellow shit' to us on the ground. On a good average day we would pull about 30 ounces out of the hole.did a lot of maintenance ourselves from snapped belts, pullin down sand pumps to blown hydraulics on the hundy ton cat digger etc. Happy days.

----------


## specweapon

TBH me and a mate ended up at that track looking for some wallabies to shoot and were surprised how many campers and walkers were around, I left because I knew it was just a fucking hazard to hunt even with fully identifying targets.
Having a walking track at the end of this rd is just asking for trouble mainly due to the unbelievably poor access to the Mt Nimrod Doc land, near this rd are multiple access points marked on topo but all turned out to be private farm rds and very heavily locked and monitored, many people must make the same assumption for access. 
We even got a call from police the next day to visit the station to explain why we had been spotted at daybreak at the gate 2m behind the sign in the photo loading guns, probably exacerbated by my carrying an AR with 30rnd mag, apparently a huge issue with poaching in the area and farmer had multiple cameras. We doorknocked the area and found a few farmers wanted payment to shoot their wallabies and others told us to move off. 
Luckily found a good bugger at the other end of the Nimrod Doc land that let us drive on and hunt his farm for deer as long as we shot every wallaby we saw, he was rewarded with bottles of wine, crays and paua

----------


## Dead is better

These media stories almost always say "using a HIGH powered rifle." Inferring the person in question is kind of a dick for over doing it. Only noting it's absence from this article because it kind stuck out. Guess they forgot to exadurate this time...

----------


## Wirehunt

There's a bloke down the road with some Clydesdale standard breed crosses, looking at getting one myself @Tussock

----------


## Wirehunt

Well it sounds like you'll need to borrow my lot for that exercise too.


But come up for a cruise, he's got a heap of horses. Unbroken but I'm looking forward to that challenge.

----------


## TeRei

There is a foto in the HB Tramping Club of a trip in the Ureweras and commentary of Phil Janssen's machine which is doing venison recovery which comes over and informs them of what they are doing so as not to frighten them Good pr? or plain common sense. Needless to say the trampers were happy campers with the info.

----------


## stretch

My workplace is running a photo competition next month. Photos need to show me "doing my bit to clean up the environment". I think I'll take some selfies surrounded by dead feral goats and see how that goes down with the Nancy brigade.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## GravelBen

> The problem the trampers have is they are working themselves and their fat guts and high cortisol levels (heart disease) into a fervour over nothing...
> 
> ...The media is arrayed against us, because they are the lowest form of human scum. There is nothing in human society less deplorable than a modern journalist. All the drug dealers murderers and rapists combined cause less harm and misery than those parasites. Not least of all, because those parasites take the misery created by said crooks and go out of their way to amplify it. The "news" is selected from a big pool of information. If we really looked at the filters they use, and asked ourselves why the information has those specific filters on it, we might never look again...
> 
> ...Off track tramping is very nearly a thing of the past. So if a tramper falls off the track, chances are it will not be a tramper coming to get them...


You know Tussock, some of your wild inaccurate generalisations would fit in quite well with the media 'industry'. If you want to set a better example then maybe you shouldn't follow their pattern, even if it does get you responses on the internet...

Your comments about trampers are about as accurate as saying that hunters are lazy rednecks who only walk half an hour from their shiny 4wd then drunkenly blast at anything that moves in the hope that its a deer, before leaving their empty beer cans and cigarette butts scattered through the bush on the way out. 

Trying to create negative stereotypes for other users of the backcountry (like trampers) probably isn't going to help you make a more positive one for hunters - especially when a large number of people are in both groups.

----------


## ebf

> Why exactly would one seek responses on the internet? Half of them will be like yours. 
> 
> The only people who write like I write are the ones who do not pay to much attention to the responses. If we did, we would have stopped a long time ago.


T, seeing as you claim superior reading and comprehension, go back over this thread and re-read your posts in light of Hotchkiss 7 indicators of narcissim  :Grin:

----------


## Sidney

I'm a narcisist, we all are...  we are all on the scale... same with any other pscyhological condition.  Where about you are on the scale is the telling factor.  The only good thing about the real narcissists is that ultimately their lack of empathy for and with other people dooms them to isolation, and their ability to negitively effect others is limited.  Any benefit to others of course is also lost.

Being right all the time is a bitch... and ultimately its debilitating.   :Grin: 

I am a wee bit older than Tussock, the advantage of youth in general is that you are less likely to know what you don't know.  That is the conundrum, because it is also a disadvantage.  I have found myself less certain as I get older, less arbitrary, and more indecisive.  Now that might be hard for some of you to accept, but you don't know just how certain I was earlier in life....   :Grin: 

We need convicted people, we need opinionated people (that can reason, not just emote), we need narcissists because they are less polite - just because they are narcissists it doesn't make them wrong...

I have enjoyed reading this thread.... but as with all things, sometimes its a little simplistic.  Our world is more complex than we would like it to be most of the time.  Its also a lot less of a conspiracy than most imagine.  I would consider it a natural progression, given human influence.  It may well be due for correction, history would certainly not argue against that idea.

Ideals and conviction are claimed as the preserve of the young, ideas however are almost never original, and tempered with time and reality can become the cynicism or the resignation of experience... That can be a pity as well; energy is important but there is almost nothing new under the sun in the human condition.  Some of that can be better learnt from some who have seen more of it.

I think that we have forgotten that whilst plugged into our google search engines.... and while we listen undiscerningly to those that compete for our attention...

----------


## ebf

Wise words Sidney

Yes Tussock, I do think you are a narcissist. That is not necessarily a bad thing. When there is a  large disconnect between the persona you have built up through your posts and actions that are not congruent with that persona, we hit a snag...

So if you are calm you do what feels right... Would right still be right from a narcissist point of view ?

How do you act when you are not calm... ? Probably a much better indicator of a person's true inner compass...  :Psmiley:

----------


## Tahr

Narcissis or what ever personality disorder, I think that we are all on a spectrum to a greater or lesser degree.

Personally Tussock, I think that you write a load of bull shit and disconnected ramble. I read it though, because I am curious about what is really under your cloak. I wonder what the authentic Tussock really thinks.

There would be a risk in this though, revealing the authentic self, because when we do that we risk revealing ourselves as being vulnerable and ordinary human beings. 

It's braver to be Clark Kent than it is to be Superman.

----------


## Tahr

I don't 'spose that there is any chance of me talking you into attending theorpy then Tussock?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tahr

> I really can't make that much sense of your ideas. I can see why you think mine are incoherent, as your take on things makes zero sense to me. 
> 
> I'm the one spouting ideas that are unconventional. You can't help but think its spin, but in reality, I'm opening myself up to ridicule am I not?
> 
> 
> 
> And is this not demonstrated by your very comment, right here, ridiculing me?
> 
> You just popped in for a little ridicule. You added your standard "oh, I'm not really interested enough to comment" comment to your comment, and then said I write a load of bullshit. 
> ...


You are correct that I don't have any original ideas, but incorrect that I don't have any controversial ones. 

You have recast my comments as an attack on yourself, when they were actually an attack on the shit you talk. I feel as secure about this as I do about there being a disconnect between what you say and what you you actually think.
I don't think that you are full of shit, but I think most of what you say is.

----------


## Tahr

I'm past my period of high activity for the day. I will come back to this.

But save to say, I never said it would not work. My first post here I think was a about a rifle being organised for  a young lady which I criticised for being pandering, patronising macho bullshit. I was rounded on for it.

----------


## Pointer

Brilliant. Enjoying this immensely

----------


## EeeBees

What was this thread about...??

----------


## Wirehunt

Dogs, horses, trampers, oil and some other stuff.

----------


## EeeBees

thank you, yes, ....

----------


## Pointer

Freud would say it is about projection at this point in the thread.  Tussock would tell Freud to stop playing word games

----------


## Sidney

Nah Nah... Tussock I never said I had an indecisive world view, you need to be careful about inserting words seeing as you are so indignant about others assuming....  

I have a very decisive world view, I have less decisive opinion about what to blame that perhaps I used to.  Something you don't seem afflicted by.  I like some of your ideas but being conclusive in the way you express yourself often seems to me to be a step to far.

There is nothing new about prophets of doom, intelligent hermits or withdrawn elitists, none of which I particularly accuse you of.  Authenticity is a personal choice, but genuine authenticity is better defined by others.  Just sleeping rough to get the softness off doesn't make anybody authentic.  Some of the most authentic people I know have almost nothing in common with your version of authenticity with the one exception... empathy, you are correct that pure narcissism requires a total lack of empathy....

Perhaps in your conviction it is easy to miss what is obvious to others, being certain indicates a possible lack of empathy....

But I am intrigued, for someone who doesn't know much about psychology you have a lot to say about it...  perhaps you should take your own advice...

----------


## gadgetman

> When you turn oil into fuel, you get plastic as a by product. The more oil you burn, the more plastic you get.


I like it when the greenie brigade flip this round and state that x amount of fuel is used to make y amount of plastic, completely ignoring that the fuel is the main product of the process and not expended to make the plastic. They use this false info in order to affect reduction in plastic production in order to save fuel.

----------


## MattyP

> I have a huge dog, and....


Well thought out post - won't re-quote it all.

I wouldn't say we are on a media blackout but my wife and I make no effort to watch the news. We don't really watch channeled TV. Just what we want to watch via downloads or streaming (Netflix).

When we have my parents over they like to watch the news so we put it on. It's honestly the most depressing shit. What a joke. I really think most people are just desensitized to it these days. Go a few weeks without watching the news or reading stuff or others news sites...and then watch the evening news. I think you'll be surprised.

I just don't want to waste my time hearing about the absolute negative dribble that is shown each night. Mums killing their kids, natural disasters and starving. Refugees. Drunk drivers. It's pretty formulaic. Normally all negative with one positive story at the end (person of the week or whatever). All presented by smiling robots.

Give it a go.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Well thought out post - won't re-quote it all.
> 
> I wouldn't say we are on a media blackout but my wife and I make no effort to watch the news. We don't really watch channeled TV. Just what we want to watch via downloads or streaming (Netflix).
> 
> When we have my parents over they like to watch the news so we put it on. It's honestly the most depressing shit. What a joke. I really think most people are just desensitized to it these days. Go a few weeks without watching the news or reading stuff or others news sites...and then watch the evening news. I think you'll be surprised.
> 
> I just don't want to waste my time hearing about the absolute negative dribble that is shown each night. Mums killing their kids, natural disasters and starving. Refugees. Drunk drivers. It's pretty formulaic. Normally all negative with one positive story at the end (person of the week or whatever). All presented by smiling robots.
> 
> Give it a go.


I could not agree more.
I only watch things I record like big angry fish. Country calenda etc. This avoids all the adds too  

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## 257weatherby

Oh my head hurts now! my dog believes I am the centre of the universe and doesn't care what I say do or think, as long as I am good to him, for me, that is enough, I have no care for what people think of me.

I thing the human race is now mostly stupid, and going to become more stupid, especially with the media and all the trendy lefty politically  correct new speak, that has replaced common sense in this "new age of enlightenment"  I like sitting up on a mountain by myself. I think I might be a narcissistic psychopath after reading all of this thread.

----------


## Wirehunt

You better get someone to school you up on the butt ugly flag leader has picked for us then. The one that someone else owns the copyright for.

All the left-right crap is a crop of shit. Whatever happened to doing the best for NZ and the kiwis in it??

----------


## stretch

The old man and I repainted the roof and exterior of our house 3 years ago. Dad cut the coax and threw the UHF aerial off the roof. Haven't had any broadcast TV since. Don't miss it.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bonecrusher

Dog has more often than not scared the pants off tramper's, will quietly sit in the scrub until they are within 6ft than bails / barks the look on their faces is priceless sure I can see a smile on his face. He does similar to me at night when we are quite often walking out after a hunt ducks off in front then appears out of the scrub :-)

----------


## Dublin

The guy moaning puts the oxy in moron!!

----------


## Tahr

The guy moaning has more right to quiet enjoyment of a high use public space, than we have to spoil it for him. Sometimes hunters need to use their heads.

----------


## EeeBees

What was this thread about...??

----------


## Wirehunt

Dogs, horses, trampers, oil and some other stuff.

----------


## EeeBees

thank you, yes, ....

----------


## Pointer

Freud would say it is about projection at this point in the thread.  Tussock would tell Freud to stop playing word games

----------


## Sidney

Nah Nah... Tussock I never said I had an indecisive world view, you need to be careful about inserting words seeing as you are so indignant about others assuming....  

I have a very decisive world view, I have less decisive opinion about what to blame that perhaps I used to.  Something you don't seem afflicted by.  I like some of your ideas but being conclusive in the way you express yourself often seems to me to be a step to far.

There is nothing new about prophets of doom, intelligent hermits or withdrawn elitists, none of which I particularly accuse you of.  Authenticity is a personal choice, but genuine authenticity is better defined by others.  Just sleeping rough to get the softness off doesn't make anybody authentic.  Some of the most authentic people I know have almost nothing in common with your version of authenticity with the one exception... empathy, you are correct that pure narcissism requires a total lack of empathy....

Perhaps in your conviction it is easy to miss what is obvious to others, being certain indicates a possible lack of empathy....

But I am intrigued, for someone who doesn't know much about psychology you have a lot to say about it...  perhaps you should take your own advice...

----------


## gadgetman

> When you turn oil into fuel, you get plastic as a by product. The more oil you burn, the more plastic you get.


I like it when the greenie brigade flip this round and state that x amount of fuel is used to make y amount of plastic, completely ignoring that the fuel is the main product of the process and not expended to make the plastic. They use this false info in order to affect reduction in plastic production in order to save fuel.

----------


## MattyP

> I have a huge dog, and....


Well thought out post - won't re-quote it all.

I wouldn't say we are on a media blackout but my wife and I make no effort to watch the news. We don't really watch channeled TV. Just what we want to watch via downloads or streaming (Netflix).

When we have my parents over they like to watch the news so we put it on. It's honestly the most depressing shit. What a joke. I really think most people are just desensitized to it these days. Go a few weeks without watching the news or reading stuff or others news sites...and then watch the evening news. I think you'll be surprised.

I just don't want to waste my time hearing about the absolute negative dribble that is shown each night. Mums killing their kids, natural disasters and starving. Refugees. Drunk drivers. It's pretty formulaic. Normally all negative with one positive story at the end (person of the week or whatever). All presented by smiling robots.

Give it a go.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Well thought out post - won't re-quote it all.
> 
> I wouldn't say we are on a media blackout but my wife and I make no effort to watch the news. We don't really watch channeled TV. Just what we want to watch via downloads or streaming (Netflix).
> 
> When we have my parents over they like to watch the news so we put it on. It's honestly the most depressing shit. What a joke. I really think most people are just desensitized to it these days. Go a few weeks without watching the news or reading stuff or others news sites...and then watch the evening news. I think you'll be surprised.
> 
> I just don't want to waste my time hearing about the absolute negative dribble that is shown each night. Mums killing their kids, natural disasters and starving. Refugees. Drunk drivers. It's pretty formulaic. Normally all negative with one positive story at the end (person of the week or whatever). All presented by smiling robots.
> 
> Give it a go.


I could not agree more.
I only watch things I record like big angry fish. Country calenda etc. This avoids all the adds too  

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## 257weatherby

Oh my head hurts now! my dog believes I am the centre of the universe and doesn't care what I say do or think, as long as I am good to him, for me, that is enough, I have no care for what people think of me.

I thing the human race is now mostly stupid, and going to become more stupid, especially with the media and all the trendy lefty politically  correct new speak, that has replaced common sense in this "new age of enlightenment"  I like sitting up on a mountain by myself. I think I might be a narcissistic psychopath after reading all of this thread.

----------


## Wirehunt

You better get someone to school you up on the butt ugly flag leader has picked for us then. The one that someone else owns the copyright for.

All the left-right crap is a crop of shit. Whatever happened to doing the best for NZ and the kiwis in it??

----------


## stretch

The old man and I repainted the roof and exterior of our house 3 years ago. Dad cut the coax and threw the UHF aerial off the roof. Haven't had any broadcast TV since. Don't miss it.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bonecrusher

Dog has more often than not scared the pants off tramper's, will quietly sit in the scrub until they are within 6ft than bails / barks the look on their faces is priceless sure I can see a smile on his face. He does similar to me at night when we are quite often walking out after a hunt ducks off in front then appears out of the scrub :-)

----------


## Dublin

The guy moaning puts the oxy in moron!!

----------


## Tahr

The guy moaning has more right to quiet enjoyment of a high use public space, than we have to spoil it for him. Sometimes hunters need to use their heads.

----------


## EeeBees

What was this thread about...??

----------


## Wirehunt

Dogs, horses, trampers, oil and some other stuff.

----------


## EeeBees

thank you, yes, ....

----------


## Pointer

Freud would say it is about projection at this point in the thread.  Tussock would tell Freud to stop playing word games

----------


## Sidney

Nah Nah... Tussock I never said I had an indecisive world view, you need to be careful about inserting words seeing as you are so indignant about others assuming....  

I have a very decisive world view, I have less decisive opinion about what to blame that perhaps I used to.  Something you don't seem afflicted by.  I like some of your ideas but being conclusive in the way you express yourself often seems to me to be a step to far.

There is nothing new about prophets of doom, intelligent hermits or withdrawn elitists, none of which I particularly accuse you of.  Authenticity is a personal choice, but genuine authenticity is better defined by others.  Just sleeping rough to get the softness off doesn't make anybody authentic.  Some of the most authentic people I know have almost nothing in common with your version of authenticity with the one exception... empathy, you are correct that pure narcissism requires a total lack of empathy....

Perhaps in your conviction it is easy to miss what is obvious to others, being certain indicates a possible lack of empathy....

But I am intrigued, for someone who doesn't know much about psychology you have a lot to say about it...  perhaps you should take your own advice...

----------


## gadgetman

> When you turn oil into fuel, you get plastic as a by product. The more oil you burn, the more plastic you get.


I like it when the greenie brigade flip this round and state that x amount of fuel is used to make y amount of plastic, completely ignoring that the fuel is the main product of the process and not expended to make the plastic. They use this false info in order to affect reduction in plastic production in order to save fuel.

----------


## MattyP

> I have a huge dog, and....


Well thought out post - won't re-quote it all.

I wouldn't say we are on a media blackout but my wife and I make no effort to watch the news. We don't really watch channeled TV. Just what we want to watch via downloads or streaming (Netflix).

When we have my parents over they like to watch the news so we put it on. It's honestly the most depressing shit. What a joke. I really think most people are just desensitized to it these days. Go a few weeks without watching the news or reading stuff or others news sites...and then watch the evening news. I think you'll be surprised.

I just don't want to waste my time hearing about the absolute negative dribble that is shown each night. Mums killing their kids, natural disasters and starving. Refugees. Drunk drivers. It's pretty formulaic. Normally all negative with one positive story at the end (person of the week or whatever). All presented by smiling robots.

Give it a go.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Well thought out post - won't re-quote it all.
> 
> I wouldn't say we are on a media blackout but my wife and I make no effort to watch the news. We don't really watch channeled TV. Just what we want to watch via downloads or streaming (Netflix).
> 
> When we have my parents over they like to watch the news so we put it on. It's honestly the most depressing shit. What a joke. I really think most people are just desensitized to it these days. Go a few weeks without watching the news or reading stuff or others news sites...and then watch the evening news. I think you'll be surprised.
> 
> I just don't want to waste my time hearing about the absolute negative dribble that is shown each night. Mums killing their kids, natural disasters and starving. Refugees. Drunk drivers. It's pretty formulaic. Normally all negative with one positive story at the end (person of the week or whatever). All presented by smiling robots.
> 
> Give it a go.


I could not agree more.
I only watch things I record like big angry fish. Country calenda etc. This avoids all the adds too  

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## 257weatherby

Oh my head hurts now! my dog believes I am the centre of the universe and doesn't care what I say do or think, as long as I am good to him, for me, that is enough, I have no care for what people think of me.

I thing the human race is now mostly stupid, and going to become more stupid, especially with the media and all the trendy lefty politically  correct new speak, that has replaced common sense in this "new age of enlightenment"  I like sitting up on a mountain by myself. I think I might be a narcissistic psychopath after reading all of this thread.

----------


## Wirehunt

You better get someone to school you up on the butt ugly flag leader has picked for us then. The one that someone else owns the copyright for.

All the left-right crap is a crop of shit. Whatever happened to doing the best for NZ and the kiwis in it??

----------


## stretch

The old man and I repainted the roof and exterior of our house 3 years ago. Dad cut the coax and threw the UHF aerial off the roof. Haven't had any broadcast TV since. Don't miss it.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bonecrusher

Dog has more often than not scared the pants off tramper's, will quietly sit in the scrub until they are within 6ft than bails / barks the look on their faces is priceless sure I can see a smile on his face. He does similar to me at night when we are quite often walking out after a hunt ducks off in front then appears out of the scrub :-)

----------


## Dublin

The guy moaning puts the oxy in moron!!

----------


## Tahr

The guy moaning has more right to quiet enjoyment of a high use public space, than we have to spoil it for him. Sometimes hunters need to use their heads.

----------

